# Bbc



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone else lost BBC entertainment?


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

We did too. It went off yesterday.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had to have my wee man out to rescan and do lots of other things.. Orbit said they had no knowledge of it going off.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had to have my wee man out to rescan and do lots of other things.. Orbit said they had no knowledge of it going off.[/Q
> 
> Now don't you know how to re-scan......sometimes used to have to do it many times in one day when power was on and off.....think the one i used to lose was Nile Sat but problem was every time i did a re-scan it moved all the channel numbers as well.
> 
> ps ...get your wee man to show you then you don't have to call him.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> > I have had to have my wee man out to rescan and do lots of other things.. Orbit said they had no knowledge of it going off.[/Q
> ...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you just switch off the power of the decoder for 30seconds, then switch it back on, it will rescan automatically and find the channels. I also noticed that BBC ent changed channel numbers and just added it back to the fav list.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

i watch SKY on the Astra satallite 28.2oE you will need a large dish + a uk sky reciever or a drembox with CS enabled.

orbit is exteamly pricy in the long term


----------

